# Whats it worth??



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know what a PK E1E custom (with his logo) is worth? It is the older style with orange camo. I have never seen another like it and am pretty sure it is a one off. I'm just looking for a fair market price. I know people will say you can't put a price on it and you should never sell it, but it should go to a Surefire collector(which Im not). 

Thanks for the help,
Flavio


----------



## dragoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll give you 50 bucks for it 

dragoman


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 7, 2006)

There's always at least one...LOL


Thanks for the generous offer though...


----------



## Haz (Jul 7, 2006)

An item is worth as much as someone else is willing to pay for it. Maybe you can auction it off, and let the market dictate the value. :naughty:


----------



## CLHC (Jul 7, 2006)

Sure would like to see a picture of it—

Enjoy!


----------



## Data (Jul 7, 2006)




----------

